

Pirate Bay Founder launches Hemlis - private messaging service  - jp1989
http://www.swedishstartupspace.com/2013/07/10/peter-sunde-co-founder-the-pirate-bay-launches-secure-messaging-project/

======
papul1993
>We are building Heml.is on top of proven technologies, such as XMPP with PGP.

Should't they use OTR over XMPP since it is better suited for chat anyway.

